# BSNL speed back to normal..share your exp



## stevebadshah (Apr 29, 2010)

hi folks
i think the SEA ME WE cable got repaired.or bsnl guys have got some free traffic after ending the promo offer ( .coz my bsnl speed 256kbps is back..i have download mp3 song at 25KB to 30KB avg speed..

 wish v could get 512 continously??

share your speed here..


----------



## mannuforall (Apr 29, 2010)

Ya its fixed now, I've also got speed back.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 29, 2010)

ye dil mange more...  ( double speed please)


----------



## Aspire (Apr 29, 2010)

512 Kbps


----------



## maxmk (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah.... BSNL ended the double speed offer 3-4 day before and now I am back to normal  I am looking forward to get some positive results (in India) of following Statement


> "The project aims to take these regions to the forefront of global communication by significantly increasing the bandwidth and global connectivity of users along its route between Singapore and France," the website said.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 29, 2010)

not exactly but i am experiencing a decent browsing speed ! hope it gets better....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2010)

Ya looks like the problem is fixed, getting normal speeds from today morning 

*www.speedtest.net/result/798240146.png


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

BSNL needs new plans ASAP.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2010)

They have many new plans.. UL but based on FUP .. still good !


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2010)

^ MTNL 1 Mbps UL @ 999 per month
BSNL 512 Kbps UL @1350 per month


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bsnl needs to update their plans and technology they use and prices need to be reduced and b/w limits to be incresed


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2010)

^^Right. 750/- for 256kbps UL is way too high.


----------



## stevebadshah (Apr 30, 2010)

@rockstar..dude its really to costly for us to afford 1350/-..i'm under ul625 plan,atleast you guys have an option to opt for MTNL 999...these bee s an l guys dont even know about EVDO card here in my place..when i asked then they showed me 3G cards with a speed  of 3.1 unlimited but price  3599/- ....

@cell: where can we contact the bee s n l top executive , and inform him to increase the bandwidth? can we create a campaign or anything possible to submit a application from the masses?


P.S: i'm new to digit n i wanna make new friends ..plz reply to my friend req


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2010)

@stevebadshah 
yaha pe MTNL nahi hai.. 
and mere broadband ka BSNL plan 512 Kbps 1350 plus hai.. 

MTNL 752Kbps UL @ 749 per month 

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

@stevebadshah 
yaha pe MTNL nahi hai.. 
and mere broadband ka BSNL plan 512 Kbps 1350 plus hai.. 

MTNL 752Kbps UL @ 749 per month


----------



## icebags (May 1, 2010)

BSNL is the most stupid telecomm company ever. 

all they can do is install few telecomm equips once, sit relaxed on the table and sell service @  heavy prices for next 10 yrs. 

seriously they need to look beyond the box, compare stuff with others and try to upgrade themselves. 

(so many years and time is evidence how BSNL failed to launch proper IPTV service/ 3g phone service/ GPRS internet services and not to mention half decade old internet plan up gradation)


----------



## techani (May 1, 2010)

yes its fixed for me


----------

